# Fishing within NYC



## KHangler (Aug 11, 2004)

What kinds of opportunities exist? Is there any fishing in Central Park? I know there's some good striper fishing in the harbor around the Statue of Liberty, but what other opportunities exist (fresh and/or salt water)?


----------



## fish4walleye (Jan 6, 2005)

go to NYBass.com & then search central park


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

KHangler,

I don't post here much, but do you still need some info on NYC fishing?

I live 2 blocks from C.Park and fish both sweet & salt water. If you still want the info, pls reply and I'll do my best to give you some.

Short answer? YES!!! Fish in CP and the lady liberty area! All over NYC as a matter of fact! Stripers, blues, fluke even.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

You have tons of fishing in New York the Hudson River, Long Island you just have to decide where you want to go and there is a spot to fish it you need more details PM or email me and I'l give you the spots I know


----------



## Lou (Oct 30, 2004)

Really depends on how far you're willing to travel. Largemouth Bass in Central Pk.(Harlem Meer), Battery Pk for the salt, further north for fresh and salt. There's alot of opportunity on Long Island. Tom Schlichter has a book published covering urban areas. Should be found in most B&T stores.


----------

